# Tapatalk Forum App



## Richard Dowling (5 Oct 2013)

Hi all

Does anyone use tapatalk forum viewer on your  phone?

Id be interested to know the benefits in comparison to using phone browser and also perhaps see a screenshot of ukaps on tapatalk.


----------



## Aron_Dip (5 Oct 2013)

Hi, a lot of guys & girls use it on here I find (me included) ... Benefits for me are speed (the forum is stripped back but keeps many of it features) easy on the eye (no bells and whistles) I'm sure there are more that other ppl will point out.. as for screen shots take a look at the officle pics where you download from Apple/Android all forums look the same with only features that differe.

Hope that helps 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Andy D (5 Oct 2013)

Tapatalk is really good. It gives a nice clean and simple interface making the forum easier to navigate and read/view pictures than using the web browser on a tablet/phone.

You can also post pictures directly using the app although this seems to be restricted on UKAPS unfortunately so you cannot do that on here but you can do it if you stick the picture on somewhere like Flickr and then link to it.

Just try it, it's free.


----------



## Richard Dowling (5 Oct 2013)

Its £2 on Android


----------



## aliclarke86 (5 Oct 2013)

Tapatalk 4 on android in light and dar mode  
















All images are uploaded via tapatalk and host by them. Its a great app

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aliclarke86 (5 Oct 2013)

Andy D said:


> Tapatalk is really good. It gives a nice clean and simple interface making the forum easier to navigate and read/view pictures than using the web browser on a tablet/phone.
> 
> You can also post pictures directly using the app although this seems to be restricted on UKAPS unfortunately so you cannot do that on here but you can do it if you stick the picture on somewhere like Flickr and then link to it.
> 
> Just try it, it's free.



I host all my images with tapatalk on this forum maybe its restricted on iOS

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ady34 (5 Oct 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> I host all my images with tapatalk on this forum maybe its restricted on iOS
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


i can upload images via ios device and tapatalk hosted. Think Andy D may have another issue if he can't.

There is a UKAPS Responsive option on the forum also for mobile devices and tablets just incase anyone is not aware 
Information - Responsive Styles/Themes for Mobile Devices | UK Aquatic Plant Society
....also 'dark' themes for night viewing etc 

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (5 Oct 2013)

i seem to remember i may have had to pay a one off fee for unlimited image hosting via tapatalk (wont have been a lot).....could be my imagination though!
You can do it direct via the forum for though:
How to! - Upload Images directly from forum | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Andy D (5 Oct 2013)

Test - hopefully this has worked so I can use the app. Sweet! 

Just had to do it a different way to PFK.


----------



## Yo-han (5 Oct 2013)

I use Convo. A free tapatalk lookalike, works great as well!


----------



## RolyMo (5 Oct 2013)

Another user of Tapatalk.
I use it on my iOS devices. 
I think it works well in getting the information you want rapidly. I have seen the occasional post from someone where the pictures appear to be thumbnail size and not able to expand.
Speed of getting to the posts.
Easy to follow a thread.
Easy to upload the photo where I mainly use the iPhone to take the photo's and use the tapatalk hosted bit to have the photos stored. I can understand that UKAPS don't want to store lots of peoples images on their servers as this costs money ultimately.

I like the push message element on the iOS version when someone responds to your post or followed thread.

I did use the free version but then forked out for the pay for version. I understand the Android version is on a higher version, so not sure if it is more advanced than the iOS one.
I now track several forums using Tapatalk. Although not all forums are fully compatible and thus you only get basic functionality of that particular forum. I think (but dont quote me) UKAPS is a lot more friendly to the Tapatalk app not sure if that is because of the forum software or an added API?

Worth it mate.
Roly


----------



## Henry (22 Oct 2013)

Is there any way I can use my Facebook login with Tapatalk? I seem to have to make a new account to use it, which I really don't want to do.


----------



## Andy D (22 Oct 2013)

Henry said:


> Is there any way I can use my Facebook login with Tapatalk? I seem to have to make a new account to use it, which I really don't want to do.



To use this forum? You can just log in with your individual forum log-ons.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Oct 2013)

Henry said:


> Is there any way I can use my Facebook login with Tapatalk? I seem to have to make a new account to use it, which I really don't want to do.


When you login using your Facebook you registered a nickname "Henry" you should be able to login using that nickname. Give it a shot with your Facebook password.


----------



## Henry (23 Oct 2013)

I tried signing in both as 'Henry' and with the email address I sign into Facebook with. No such luck.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Oct 2013)

Henry said:


> I tried signing in both as 'Henry' and with the email address I sign into Facebook with. No such luck.


 
From the user menu at the top go to Facebook Integration and remove the association with Facebook and see if that then works.


----------



## Henry (24 Oct 2013)

I don't seem to have a user menu. I'm using the Android version, if that makes any difference.
I'm given the option to search, sign in, or view forums as a guest.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Oct 2013)

On the forum itself not tapatalk, then try tapatalk afterwards. cheers


----------

